# PS3



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay so I might sound crazy, but now I am considering the PS3 system. I sometimes love to play my XBOX so I am thinking it might be wise to upgrade to the PS3 and along with it be able to watch blue ray. Is the picture still supported by 1.3 HDMI? Also will I be able to get the best sound out of the movies from the PS3 as well? I mean does the system support dolby digital and DTS just like the samsung blu ray player and others as well? I just want to get the most for my money thats all. Thanks


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep, you get it all with the PS3. HDMI 1.3a, it'll decode and send as PCM all the lossless codecs including DTS HD MA. The difference between that and bitstreaming is very slight. It's a great machine. I've been using one as my BD player for awhile now. 

I also have an Xbox360 and the HD DVD player with it. I find the PS3 is a far better-made device, it runs quieter and I've never had to send it back to the manufacturer for repair, unlike the Xbox. 

Whether it's a better game machine is debatable. If you like multi-player I can tell you that Xbox Live is far better than PSN.


----------



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

do you have a set up with your home theatre system? does sound good?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, sounds great with the HT system.

I have a Marantz 8002 receiver, 5.1 nht speaker system. It's da bomb!

Comparing some of the bd music I have between the Panasonic BD player I used to run and the PS3... they're about the same. I bitstreamed with the Panny and let the receiver decode. Now I'm using the PS3 to PCM the already decoded signals to the receiver that and it's excellent, I can't tell the difference. 

Sadly the new versions of the PS3 have removed the SACD playback. If you got the old PS3 that had the Emotion CHip or whatever it's called that gives you backward compatibility to the PS2 games... you also have SACD which would be pretty good for hi-fi quality sound if you had any SACDs laying around.


----------

